# Northern Flame and Bubblelisious Grow



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 6, 2008)

So I had to scrap my last grow. I had countless issues with Heat, Ventilation, and ease of access. My plant survived....the grow area has been dismantled.

So I built a new Grow Area It is a single room setup. I plan on vegging and flowering in the same room.. 

Pics and descriptions can be found here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=292434#post292434

New Lights, New Area, New Seeds, a whole new grow!

I have 3 bagseed purple strain, I germed 4 Nirvana Bubblelisious and 4 Northern Flame. 4 Bubblisious and 3 Northern Flame Sprouted 7/28 ( 1 failure). All have thier first set of leaves. They are under 8 26 watt 6500K CFL's in the same grow area as the 600 watt hid.  I am doing all stages under 600 watt HPS so the CFL's add some blue to the room for veg. They will be removed for flower. 

Temps in the grow area are steady 75 F light on, 72 F light off. The priginal plant from the original grow area has quadrupled in size. I took a clone off her and am awaiting results.

3-4 weeks till flower.....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 10, 2008)

Update:

7 Northern Flame and Bubblelicious - One week old from seed
2 Bagseed uknowns - 3 weeks old from seed
1 Large plant Mother type - 3 months old from seed

The 3 Northern Flame are doing well. 2 of the 4 Bubbelicious look like they may be having some issues The other two look strong. One looks like its really not going to make it. Both sets of leaves so far have come out then burned up immediately... It may make it but who knows.

Attached are some pics of my youngins, I didnt post any of the larger plant because I just LST'd her and there is no change.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice lil family you have growin there!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

Everything was repotted today in FFOF soil and 3GAL pots. I took some pics outside and after I put them in.

The youngins are doing good... most of them working on thier 3rd set of leaves.

The room is filled to capacity...onec i get rid of any males there should be enough room. e
Enjoy the MJ Porn...

BTW Everything is under a 400 watt MH and will back under the 600HPS for flower. They were stretching under the HPS


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*looks like someone will be having fun in a couple of months 
goodluck eace:*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

Ill see in a couple of months if all this is worth it....:hubba:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

So I thought Id update my journal as things are progressing quite well.

All the younginins are growing at a very fast rate. about 1 inch every 24 hours. They are loving the Fox Farms. The Northern flame is showing its Sativa Characteristics as you can now tell by height which ones are Northern Flame and which ones are Bubblelicious. The NF are a little taller than the Bubblelicious.

My big plants are taking off as well. The largest plant is LST'd like crazy so its just a big bush. I hope I can control the height during flowering. The other two middle children just had some LST done as well so the youngins can catch up.

Anyway....on to the Porn.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

All plants growing at very fast rate,,,,they just love the Fox Farms.

Tallest Baby is 4-5 inches.

The BB are taking all the Nutes I can throw at them. I started feeding them this week at full strength  Fox farms Grow Big, and Big Bloom. gave them half a dose last week with no issues. Full strength seems to be no issue as well.

The Northern Flame are a litlle more sensitive. At 1/4 strength Ive noticed every time i feed them there tends to be a very little burn here and there,,,, but its a really tiny amount so i think ill stick with the 1/4 strength until they get a little bigger.

The three bagseed are doing well too.(my 3 biggest plants in the pics.)..ive been using LST on all of them so they babies can catch up in size. Had to transplant my massive plant to a 5GAL pot....it was getting rootbound in the 3. Still undergoing massive amounts of LST...When I repotted her and untied her if she was untied standing up she would be 26 inches high. LST she is about 7...lol

Plan to Veg for 1-2 more weeks or until my plants get about 1 foot high....Then flower....Woint be long at the rate they are growing.Lights are on 24/0 still.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres a couple more...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

looking nice!!!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my Garden!!!!:yay: 

One month ago today I put 8 seeds in some good ole dirt, and now Ive got 7 beautiful babies.

Also my 3 LST'd bushes are doing great as well....

Anyway I was bored and thought id snap some pics....ON TO THE PORN!!!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 22, 2008)

And some more porn.....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a few days since last update,,,, Look at the growth~!:holysheep: 

On to the PORN!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 25, 2008)

And a few more..... Flowering is right around the corner.....

Please comment anyone?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

im liking it... i wish i could grow inside... looks so good.


----------



## someguy (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 28, 2008)

Things are taking off....plants are happy,,, all is right with the world....well ecept that hurricane thats coming my way. I will wait till after the storm to put in flower....

So can anyone tell me if they are ready to flower?

Pic #1 and #2 are the full Grow room with all the plants
Pic 3 and 4 are of Northern Flame
Pic 5 and 6 are Bubblelicious
The last pics are of my LST ladies. One is about 5 months old in VEG and the other two are aboiut 3 months in Veg.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is some more Porn...Enjoy

Pic 1, 2 ,3  are more LST'd Lady Bushes
Pic 4 and 5 are more Northern Flame
Pic 6 and 7 are Bubblelicious


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

No pics... Had a bad few days... Full strength FF nutes had an effect on the plants, but not much of one.
The leaves started coming out all small and unhealty lookin from the new growth, was determined beginiing of nute burn....

So today I flushed!.....and flushed some more.....

Ill update when they get back on track and look a little better...

did not burn the leaves but they look stressed a bit.it will take a few days to recover....

Got a hurricane coming too so i will be preparing for that...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 30, 2008)

Plants bounced back but hurricane is on target for a direct hit to us. This will be my last post until I get power and internet back.

Ladies and I are hunkering down and riding the storm out.....Wish Us Luck!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

good luck and do not forget the weed in the emergency pack.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 30, 2008)

Picked up the emergency stash yesterday....Im GOOD!!!!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 4, 2008)

:yay: Hurricane is over, Power is restored. Everything is good and plants made it...

Day 1 of flower has began. All plants are about 12-13 inches tall. they were given a full strength does of FF Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. They were also give FF Open Sesame and will follow shortly with cha-ching and beastie Bloomz...

pics will follow shortly.....60 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Heck ya man!  Thank goodness that stuff is over and most people were evacuated safely.  Cant wait to see da pics. *


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

2 dudes chopped, 1 Hermie obliterated,,,

Tragedy in the highest proportion... Day 5 flower and I went out to the garden and was confronted by a sausage fest goin on...

4 Northern Flame germed, 3 Made it,1 Northern Flame was a dude. 2 Left, 1 has shown me her goodies....1 still waiting

4 Bubbleliciouse Germed, 4 Made it, 1 Dude Kerchopped, 1 Has shown me her goodies, 2 left to show

3 Bagseed LST'd bushes made it, 1 dude kerchopped, 1 showed me her goodies, then flipped over and showed me HIS other goodies......HERMI>>>Ran through paper shredder and added to mulch for flower bed....:hubba: , 1 Shown me her goodies and no other pieces parts.......

So Im down from 10 plants to 7 at this point and it looks like I got two more looking like dudes....so I think ill end up with 5 total plants,,,,hopefully...

These buggers were just taking longer than normal to sex so I thought they wer ladies....wishful thinkin I guess....

STAY TUNED....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 7, 2008)

i know the luck pal, i posted the other day that i had 13 ladies, after about a week of 12-12, i just finished killing the last male, 8 in all left me with 5 females, 3- bag seed, 1 n.lights, and 1 a.indica..... got clones off the n.l. and a.i. and bagseed....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 9, 2008)

TRAGEDY:

Well after 6 days in flower I was able to tell sex of all the plants....

ALL PLANTS WERE MALES EXCEPT 2, Fortunately it was one of each strain. 

So now Im going to pull 3 clones from each strain and then veg them all for another month, then re-flower...

Ill put up some pics of the surviving females, and the clones shortly.....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 9, 2008)

tough break. Out of all ten topp 44 that I had in my Producer 7 were male and one hermi. First hermi out of a total of 35 palnts. So my grand total for 35seeds was 16 females/ 17 males/ 1 hermi.


----------



## sap_boy (Sep 9, 2008)

Plants are looking great!!!!!!

How long has it been since sprout? How big are they?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 14, 2008)

So after the balls were eliminated from the grow I had one female of each strain left. 

I took 6 clones of each (in hopes i would have 3 of each live)and put back under the 400 MH to 24-0 veg until clones are ready to flower. Clones are looking okay I guess at this point I should know in another week how many will make it. none of rooted but its only been a few days.

The two females were about 18 inches when put back into veg. they were at flower for 6 days. I tied em down, fimm'd them, did some supercropping, and now it looks like they have fully reverted to veg state and are growing again. They were both stretchy plants but with LST seem to be bushing up. They are in 3 GAL pots.

They looked a little sickly after putting back on 12/12 but the new growth is all lush and green.

Here some pics of the ladies.....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 18, 2008)

:yay: One Northern Flame Clone Rooted!!!! My very first Clone~

I have 11 other clones that look healthy but the roots are not appearing yet. Its about 10 days since clones were taken. I split some of the plugs open and it looks like some of the roots have the root bumps so I think Ill get a few more clones.

I transplanted the NF clone with the plug into some FFOF soil. It had plenty of roots.

The two female mothers of each strain are still being tied down, they are growing fast now and have fully reverted to VEG, I will post some pics in a few days when I got the clones going good....

I am now contemplating a SCROG technique with a twist. Im going to allow the colas to grow tall after the screen (up to 3ft) as I am not hurting for space, But plan to fill the room with as many colas as I can.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 20, 2008)

2 Bubblelicious and 1 more northern flame rooted!!!!!:holysheep: 

total now is 2 NF and 2 BuB clones now rooted and put into pots. Waiting until I get one more clone of each strain before ditching the rest.

Mother plants are growing into little bushes now. They will be flowered with the clones. All of the yellowing happened when it reverted from flower back to veg. All the new greowth(and there is lots of it) are lush and green. They got pistols everywhere....

Here are some pics. Let me know what you think?


----------



## CubeCap (Sep 20, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Everything was repotted today in FFOF soil and 3GAL pots. I took some pics outside and after I put them in.
> 
> The youngins are doing good... most of them working on thier 3rd set of leaves.
> 
> ...


 
I was looking at your pictures and I have to tell you that by the way your leaves are drooping down, I can tell that you are over watering your plants...the leaves should be up and pointing to the sky..You will get way better results if you let them dry out a bit..

You must let the soil dry out 1/3 down from the top..The air roots don't like moist and that is were they are located...Try it out, don't water them until the top 1/3 has been dry for at least 2 or 3 days and then don't give them alot of water when you do refeed them just give them a splash a day....you will see a different reaction ...try it!

just as your plants leaves will start to droop from lack of water HIT EM with a medium shot of fresh water and nutrients and watch the leaves pop up to the sky within 10 minutes....

then wait til they just start to droop again and continue to water like this...you will be surprised..

Good luck

peace


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 23, 2008)

the two mommas were put outside yesterday to begin flowering. I hope it not to late in the season for them to mature.

Got 4 clones rooted from each strain. Strating VEG cycle then adding in the SCROG.


----------



## brider8122 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice babies chronic


----------



## newbudz420 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey buddy what is this LST you speak of


----------



## newbudz420 (Oct 1, 2008)

and SCROG


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Oct 1, 2008)

Low Stress Training (LST) tieing your branches down to expose more bud sites to light and u can max out your plants full height 6ft plant in a 4ft space.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay time for an update....Been a little while but everything is back on track. Here is what I have now. I have both indoors and outdoors plants.

*Indoors:*
3 bubblelicious clones - about 4 weeks from cut
3 Northern Flame clones - same age

Under a 600 watt MH light. In 3 gallon Grow Bags, Fox Farms soil and Nutes,,,

*Outdoors:*
1 Northern Flame Momma
1 Bubblelicious Momma.

I have topped all the clones to get them ready for a SCROG grow. Pictures display the two growths after the cut.

On to the Pics!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 13, 2008)

And a few more pics


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 13, 2008)

:bong:


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Nice job dude!  You got it going on in your garden.  Looks like you have been busy.  Dont you just love those bag pots?  I use them to cause when I transplant into 5 gallon pots it takes me about 3 seconds cause I just cut right down the side of da bag.  Nice grow my friend. *


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 13, 2008)

yes i love them.... they are all in 3 GAL bags now, had em in 5 but thought that was overkill for the size im gonna grow em....so i downsized to 3 gal.......and they are CHEAP!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

just left the thread that said you have updated pics????


well it does take time to upload pics ill check back..But What I have seen..looks good..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

there is two sets of pics taken just yesterday a little further up and on the end of page 2 smoke!:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I seen them..lol...just busting ya chops my friend..they look great..and thanks for shareing...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 14, 2008)

nice grow dude!


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 18, 2008)

nice plants chronic


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 22, 2008)

Latest Update can be found here with pics.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33148

Bushy little buggers now and the buds on my outdoor ladies are plumping nicely.


----------



## geedog25 (Oct 23, 2008)

thay look mint mate  hop gows well


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

All issues worked out, Grows are performing lik a champ.

Scrog is filling nicely and should be ready to start flowering in about two weeks.

Mothers are doing well and will be cloned out next week. The two plants by temselves are my mothers, a bubb, and a NF

Pics are of Scrog, Above and below the screen. I also took pics of the fan I rigged beneath the screen for circulation.

On to the porn.... in the next post...lol


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

Here they are....


----------



## lyfr (Nov 8, 2008)

cool set-up, can't wait to see the pretty flowers!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lookin nice! Can you smell them at all yet?


...and almost forgot...Green Mojo!!!!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for commenting, nope cant smell them and wont, my carbon filter kicks ***, the only place you smell them is inside the chambers.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

green mojo, hope you have a good harvest


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 11, 2008)

So I builta bubbler cloner, thanks mass! That is now in my Veg room with 18 clones on Day 3. They looking Great!

I put my two mothers under the screen and its about 90% full now. Flowering will be done when screen is 95%.

Outdoors girls are tricing up nicely, The bubblelicios got about 14 days to 8 weeks and be ready. The Norther Flame lookin like it will go to at least 9 weeks before ready.

Here is some indoor and outdoor bud pics.....enjoy!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 11, 2008)

And here is the outdoor plants


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

is that what they call a scrog?

Well first time lookin at yer plants and they look great! you've done such a good job with them despite all those males! lol but yea keep up the good work friend


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, thats a SCROG, or Screen of Green.... Ill let one budsite per hole grow above the screen when i switch to flower....Thanks for the comments.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like were in the same boat

http://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122205-my-6x8-shed-first-time-10.html


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I put my two mothers under the screen and its about 90% full now. Flowering will be done when screen is 95%


 
plants look great! had a ? on how full your screen is. now i know there is a couple ways to scrog, but what are you going to do w/ all the stretch? normally you should fill it around 60-75% then train stretch back under screen. this will allow a more compact canopy & if you  have a branch that makes a bee line to the light faster than its cohorts, well supercrop that wild girl. dont worry about screwing w/ her in flower. that early in the game she wont care, imo. sorry to :ignore:  but hoping to spark thought on maybe the un-thought of.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wow man! Amazing screen job! What did you use to make that screen out of?*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah sorry i mistyped. Flowering will commence probably this weekend. The plants will be trained under the screen until 2 weeks into flower (the stretch), I have 24 inches of growth room so i thought id let them get a little above the scrreen so they grow taller colas.

Then ill guide individual budsites to the holes and secure them to the screen (i know i dont have to) here is the thinking behind that. If i secure the growth to the screen on opposite sides of the square they wont touch each other unless they get really fat. If that happens I saw a trick where toothpicks wer used wedged in between the colas. this keeps em apart.

The screen was made out of the 2X4 inch squares galvanized fencing. Its very sturdy and doesnt move because of the thickness of the material. I figured out later the holes were to big so i took some wire and cut all the rows in half, giving me 200 2X2 squares. 

There are two strains in there, on the right half of the screen is Northern Flame, on the left half is Bubblelicious. im keeping them seperate.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Yea, I agree. Should be nice to let them grow out for a week to get used to the screen. Then when they stretch they are more comfortable to the screen and they should stretch nice and straight up!

I'm thinkin of doin my next grow a scrog grow...Maybe....*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds perfect to me...defo wanna see how this turns out and maybe one day when i got more room do something like this - I think it'd suit my 'style' of growing well. How easy is it to look after them all like that?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 13, 2008)

its incredibly simple. they pretty much grow under the screen, I just have to guide some growth to the blank spots in the screen every few days.

they also grow very fast due to stretching them outunderr the screen and light gets inside the plant, it starts growing from everywhere....

When I switch to flowering it should be interesting.... 

Screen is 9 inches above the pot. The only problem I run into is I did not plan for how I was going to water them, its a little bit of a challange. I would reccomend 12 inches above the pot to give yourself some workin room.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 13, 2008)

its incredibly simple. they pretty much grow under the screen, I just have to guide some growth to the blank spots in the screen every few days.

they also grow very fast due to stretching them outunderr the screen and light gets inside the plant, it starts growing from everywhere....

When I switch to flowering it should be interesting.... 

Screen is 9 inches above the pot. The only problem I run into is I did not plan for how I was going to water them, its a little bit of a challange. I would reccomend 12 inches above the pot to give yourself some workin room.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks man, yea i was wonderin about watering. definately gonna try that one day


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

:yay: :yay: Flipped the switch on the Scrog. Its about 95% full so it should fill out very nicely. Gave the plants thier first Fox Farms Bloomin Nutes (Open Sesame). Went 12/12 on Saturday so 56 days and counting....

18 Clones in the bubbler cloner are on day 4 and looking great, no real root formation yet though. Been changin the water every 2 days.

Bought a 2X2 10 gal res EBB and Flow system for the clones. Its a Hydrofarm and has room for 15 6 inch wide 5 inch deep pots on the table. I plan to use 9 7 inch wide, 7 inch high pots with hydroton. Going to use this full cycle, 2 week veg 8 week flower....:yay: :yay: Im doin Hydro Baby!

On to the Porn!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*Everything is looking great. :aok: When that screen fills up it's gonna look like a freaking jungle in there.   *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 17, 2008)

can't wait to see that scrog at the end of flower :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

nice set-up. watching from my place. ...bb...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

Update:

Was bored and I thought id throw up some pis. Screen is about 98% full and will finish filling this week. Bubbllicious is on the Left half of screen, Northern Flame on the right, split right down the middle....

Cloner is still going strong, 18 clones on day 7 and 6 have roots and several more have bumps.

Here some Geen Porn for ya!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks new 2 chronic for sharing your update  the plants are looking super healthy, those clones too


----------

